
Thanks for Ruining Another Game Forever, Computers - signa11
http://blog.codinghorror.com/thanks-for-ruining-another-game-forever-computers/
======
techgenius
I read a comment somewhere and it really struck me "2015 was the last year
when humans were smarter than computers", while this statement is not true, I
think it is going to be true that in the next few decades, this is going to be
true.

~~~
zimpenfish
I think it'll still need qualifying with "...in certain specific well-
definable areas". They can certainly churn through data a lot quicker but that
doesn't make them smart - e.g. even after 20 years of work, Google's search
algorithm is still mostly dumb as a post for what's actually relevant to a
query.

